
Show HN: I'm Open-Sourcing My Node.js App - pesfandiar
http://www.pesfandiar.com/blog/2016/02/06/open-sourcing-my-nodejs-app
======
nautical
Can you share the number of people who actually came , signed up , signed up
for trial period etc .

And you have mentioned "When I got a good conversion rate on the fake landing
page" ... What were the numbers which lead you believe that conversion rate is
good ?

~~~
pesfandiar
Fewer than a dozen actually signed up for the service, but I didn't spend much
on paid traffic anyway.

I had 3-4% of a few hundred visitors press the fake "get started" button. I
only relied on forums and HN comments that said 1-5% is acceptable.

~~~
code777777
Thanks, that was a good read. I plan on checking out the source too just to
learn.

Perhaps not relevant anymore but here's my take.

My company uses a similar-ish service for our after hours emergency number
(AnswerConnect). We pay $149/mo for the service and like $20/mo to the phone
company for our own toll free number plus any minutes.

The only reason we pay the phone company is because we have our own toll free
number and forward it to the answering service. It costs a little more but if
we want to switch we're good and it's our number.

A couple of things that jumped out at me about your service:

\- Website looks good to me although the video felt a little "slow." I
personally wouldn't have the video start automatically but who knows.

\- The per minute pricing would be the deal breaker for me. I'd be happier to
pay $100/mo or whatever and not have to worry too much about minutes. Perhaps
1,000 minute package or something.

\- If I were doing the copy for it, I'd do something like "cloud-based" phone
system, or something like that. For non-tech folks it might take a little bit
to figure out what you're offering.

\- I can't tell if an actual human answers the phone. Is that on the customer
to answer and route, is it an IVR, or is it someone that works for you?

Anyway, good stuff!

------
jarrettlenox
Thanks for taking time to share your experience!

